# St. George Fishing



## CharlesAllmond (Jun 14, 2017)

Will anyone be at St. George's Island the 4th of July weekend?  I am looking for someone that can help me with fishing there.  I am trying to get with someone that is experienced that will be willing to help.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't know how you're fishing or what you're fishing for, but why don't you hire a guide?


----------



## brriner (Jun 15, 2017)

If you'll look down a couple posts at the SGI/Apalach thread, you'll see some information I shared about wade fishing the area.  If you want the name of an inshore guide, let me know.  I have a friend who might be available.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 28, 2017)

Charles, what part of the island are staying at? if you are in the plantations, you'll have access to one of the best spots to fish on the entire island(The Cut)..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2017)

Use the search feature and it should unlock plenty of threads to help you out.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got back from the island. Caught reds throwing white gulp shrimp on jig heads along sand flats along grass lines close to the rd along hwy 98 from east point to down past the high school we was wade fishing throwing back towards the rd. Moved out deeper to fish for trout. Trout came from popping cork to bouncing a jig off the grass. Trout where on small side but there was slot of them when you found them.


----------

